# Frage zur Montage der Arctic Liquid Freezer 240



## Gerwald (26. Oktober 2017)

Ich baue gerade meinen PC um. Von der Hardware alles neu. Bestellt hab ich mir dazu als Kühlung für den Ryzen 5 1600X als Kühlung die Arcitc Liquid Freezer 240

Liquid Freezer 240 | Multi-Compatible All-in-One CPU Water Cooler | ARCTIC

Das Mainboard ist ein Asus ROG STRIX  B350-F Gaming. 

Was mich aber irritiert ist der Einbau. Ich habe zwar schon das Einbau Kit für den AM4 Sockel bekommen, Wasserkühlung kommt aber erst morgen. 

Jetzt hab ich aber gesehen wenn man die Abstandshalter auf die Grundplatte schraubt ist diese nicht fest sondern wackelt. Der Grund sind die Bolzen der Grundplatte die durch das Mainboard gesteckt werden. Diese stehen vor. ( Zu sehen in Bild 3 im Link unten. Kann sein das ihr euch erst durch klicken musst. AMD/AM4 dann kommt ihr da hin)

Wie wird die dann aber fest? Zieht sich die Grundplatte erst durch die Spanner fest? Vielleicht hat die mal schon wer verbaut bei einen Ryzen und weiß da mehr wie das genau funktioniert. 


ARCTIC Mobile Support


----------



## Salatsauce45 (26. Oktober 2017)

Die Distanzbolzen halten die Backplate fest, diese sollte eigentlich sogar am Mainboard kleben bleiben. Hast du die schon abgenommen?


----------



## Gerwald (27. Oktober 2017)

Die Backplate klebt nicht am Mainboard fest. Wenn man die Schrauben die Original oben sind löst geht sie runter. Wie gesagt die Sache ist das die Bolzen der Backplate so 2 Millimeter durch das Mainboard ragen. Das heißt noch 2 Millimeter hervorstehen. Original ist auf dem Board eine Halterung verbaut. Ich nehme mal an das die für den Boxkühler passen würde. 

Bei der Einbauanleitung kann man die Bolzen auf der Zeichnung der Backplate auch sehen.  Bild 3. Auf Bild 4 sieht das auch so aus als würden die Bolzen über das Mainboard ragen. Ich bekomme die Lipuid Freeser heute haben. Da sehe ich das genauer, aber ich glaub ich drehe durch wenn das nicht passt. Interessant wäre mal ob das bei allen Mainboard mit AM4 Sockel so ist das die Bolzen hervor stehen.

PS: Was ich gerade gesehen haben auf der Website von Arctic. Im Lieferumfang werden 8 Flat Washer ( Flache Scheiben ) angeführt. Ich hab mir jetzt alle Beschreibungen zur Montage angesehen. Auch die für den 115x Sockel. Nur ist nirgends zu sehen für was die gehören. Werder beim Intel Sockel noch bei irgend einen AMD Sockel. Könnte natürlich sein das die als Ausgleich dienen. Das sie also auf die Grundplatte gehören und damit die Bolzen dann plan mit dem Mainboard sind. Heute Abend weis ich mehr und ich hoffe das es dann passt.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Oktober 2017)

Schau nochmal
Die unterlegscheiben werden bei der Radiatormonate am Gehäuse benötigt.

Ich habe zwar leider kein AM System zur Hand, aber die Liquid Freezer wäre nicht der erste Kühler, der sich erst nach der endgültigen Montage festzieht  Hast du sichergestellt, dass du die richtigen Distanzbolzen genommen hast? AM2/3 sind 1mm länger


----------



## Gerwald (28. Oktober 2017)

Ist auch so er zieht sich mit der Montage fest. Hab ihn schon verbaut. Ja es sind die richtigen.


----------

